# Wading Anahuac Refuge



## RedRaider88 (Oct 3, 2011)

Good Morning, Buddy and I are wading the Anahuac Refuge tomorrow morning down towards Frozen Point and I was hoping to get some tips/precautions for the area.


----------



## goose83 (Mar 9, 2014)

Did you make it out today...haven't been there in 5 or 6 years..it used to be a nice place to wade...might check it out tomorrow if I don't work...


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Soft mud. Be careful. 

Sent from my SCH-i705 using Tapatalk


----------



## rackemup (Jun 22, 2013)

might see some gators sun bathing


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

Didn't see any gators on the bay side but plenty going down the road. I seen a few guys fishing but never seen anyone catch anything. The water was dirty and it was windy today.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

OOH dat a tree shaka ... chootem!!


----------

